# Resources > Education Center >  >  Acronym Tutorial Cleanup

## Kaniaz

The Acronym tutorial needs some changes, methinks. It's more of an gruelling "make it pretty" thing, but still, I'd like to see it done.

I think it needs changing to "Common Vocabulary" or some other name, because Oneriaunts and Traumqerheurhuedung are not Acronyms. Maybe somebody could suggest a better name for it. I've also reformatted it so that it dosen't look as ugly as it does now. Also, I've added links to other tutorials where they're available, or more information about them (if it's on the dreamviews site), added a little more about each word, and basically just all around made it better. Assuming that we rename this tutorial, I've added a bunch of other vocabulary too.

Techboy suggested the name "Glossary". That's a cool word. Does the job, and it's glossy. Let's have it.

I'm wondering wether to remove *HIT*, I have never heard it used even once, anywhere. I added *EWLD*. I won't add *HILD* and stuff, because it's hard to discern between the "true" acronyms and the ones that some-guy-just-made-up.

Here's what the tutorial would look like with approval of this:

---

[b]Glossary

This is a list of the most frequently used dreaming related vocabulary compiled for the aid of the people browsing the Dream Views Forum.

*DJ*
Dream Journal
_A dream journal can be any medium where you write down dreams you remember - whether it be a computer, an old exercise book or little post it notes. They are usually used to improve your dream recall._

*DILD*
Dream Initiated Lucid Dream
_A DILD is where you are having a normal dream, induced simply by sleeping, and then come to the realization that you are in a dream, and thus becoming Lucid._

*EWLD*
Exploring The World of Lucid Dreaming
_EWLD is a book about Lucid Dreaming wrote by Stephen LaBerge, a psycho physiologist and leader in lucid dream research. EWLD is commonly used in place of its real name._

*HH*
Hypnagogic or Hypnopompic Hallucinations
_This is closely related to Sleep Paralysis. When a person wakes up with Sleep Paralysis, it is sometimes accompanied by Hypnopompic Hallucinations. An example hallucination would be sensing an "presence" in the room. It is not an uncommon thing, with 30 to 40 percent of all people experiencing it in their lives._ 

*HIT*
Hypnagogic Imagery Technique

*LD*
Lucid Dreaming/Lucid Dream
_A Lucid Dream is a dream where you are aware that you are dreaming._

*MILD* | *Tutorial*
Mnemonic Induced Lucid Dream
_A MILD is a Lucid Dream induced with the aid of your memory._

*WILD* | *Tutorial*
Wake Initiated Lucid Dream
_A WILD is lucid dream initiated from wakefulness, using a combination of methods to enter a dream state, already lucid._

*OBE*
Out of body experience
_An OBE is the subjective perception that one is no longer in their body. Opinons on what it is caused by, where you are, and almost everything else about it, are greatly varied._

*Oneironauts*
Explorers of the dream world.
_The word oneironaut was coined by Stephen LaBerge, and first used in his book, Exploring the world of Lucid Dreaming._

*PHS*
Post hypnotic suggestion
_This is when a suggestion is given whilst in the hypnotic state that can be used when not in hypnosis. You cannot make somebody do something they don't want to with PHS (e.g: kill somebody)._

*RC* | *Tutorial* | *More Info*
Reality Check
_A reality check is a test used to see if you are dreaming or in "reality", as we know it. An example test would be to pinch your nose and see if you can still breathe through it._

*REM*
Rapid eye movement
_REM is phase during sleep where (usually) the most vivid dreams occur. During this stage, the eyes move rapidly (hence the name "Rapid Eye Movement")._

*Traumdeutung* | *Forum*
The interpretation of dreams
_Many people believe dreams hold messages; and they attempt to interpret dreams to find out what the message might be (a dream about an dove you are trying to catch, for instance, could mean you want peace but can't get it)._

---

I think that's what we're supposed to do.

If anybody has something to add (adding descrptions is such a gruelling task), then go ahead and say. It could do with some beefing up.

*Edit:* I PM'ed icedawg for approval of this change @ 24th October 2004. Maybe if it gets approved these topics should get locked. That's a good idea.
*Edit Edit:* PM'ed Seeker for approval of this change. It's seeker. I knew it. @ 24th October 2004. Also fixed the header thingy, thanks for noticing that techboy. er, _mark_. Also changed title to match the VILD tutorial (consitency rules).

----------


## Demerzel

Yup, now change it to a glossary, because there are some non-acronyms in there.

And add my RC Tutorial.

----------


## Kaniaz

Done and dusted.

*Edit:* Just occured to me to spellcheck the damn thing. A load of errors came up, fixed. Nice and pretty now.
*Edit #2:* I guess this just needs approval now. PM'ed icedawg @ 24th Oct 2004.

----------


## Demerzel

Change that header. The "list of common acronyms" one.

----------


## O'nus

Looks good so far - I like the format.  

There is probably going to be a few more acornyms to add to that list soon..

----------


## Kaniaz

It's been about 5 days since anybody last replied, so I guess it's all in order. Maybe this should go through now, instead of stagnating here.

----------

